# God, Freedom and Evil



## fivepointcalvinist (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyone familiar with Plantinga's work? Apparently he is a Calvinist, yet he uses the Free Will Defense to answer the problem of evil. Thoughts?


----------



## B.J. (Oct 1, 2006)

Paul, 
DO you have ant names of Atheologians that have concede to Plantiga's argument?


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> ...



thanks for the reply Paul. Here's why i had a problem:

"He is a Calvinist, despite his professorial enrollment at a Catholic University."

from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alvin_Plantinga


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 1, 2006)

Paul, realistically, doesnt plantingas argument deprive God of His omnipotence?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> ...
> 
> "He is a Calvinist, despite his professorial enrollment at a Catholic University."
> ...


----------



## caddy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes, but would Notre Dame really hire a "true" Calvinist ? It just doesn't seem a good "fit" for Catholic theology.

Not that familiar with Plantinga. Is he anything like Kreeft, who teaches at Boston College? Kreeft is an old Calvin College Grad from the late 50s, turned Catholic in early 60s I believe.



> _Originally posted by Paul manata_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> ...



[Edited on 10-1-2006 by caddy]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 2, 2006)

If Plantinga is not reformed, then what is he? I thought he was reformed but not always fully reformed in his argumentation.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> If Plantinga is not reformed, then what is he? I thought he was reformed but not always fully reformed in his argumentation.



im not sure if you can embrace libertarian free will and hold to calvinistic thought concommitantly...


----------

